# Homemade!!!



## platano (Oct 21, 2008)

Check out my two Homemade backdrops.  I think they are pretty cool.  what you think?  which one you like the most?


----------



## mudthirsty (Oct 21, 2008)

Those are very cool..  how'd you make em?


----------



## jv08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Both of them are great. Nice work!


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol, u should make a tye dye one next.


----------



## chente922 (Nov 5, 2008)

i agree on the tye dye lol


----------



## Lunchbox (Nov 5, 2008)

are those just big ass bed sheets or what are they?

i was thinking of making something similar a while back


----------

